# MS Win 7/8.0/8.1 versus Linux



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 23, 2015)

After downloading this weeks MS updates I experienced problems so I installed a linux system, happy now.


----------



## LinuxFan (Jun 6, 2015)

Yay! - Linux rules. Dump those Windoze.


----------

